# atv1 et Remote HD



## bardetflorian (8 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

je cherche à savoir s'il est possible de streamer de la musique depuis un mac vers un atv1 en utilisant Remote HD? C'est possible depuis iphone/ipad vers mac/atv mais je n'arrive pas à trouver d'info pour mac vers atv.
Existe-t-il d'autres alternatives à airplay sur l'atv1?

Merci!


----------

